
Discount Entrepreneurship and the Startup Accelerator - 80mph
https://fortnightlyreview.co.uk/2019/02/gibson-ef-startups/
======
atlasunshrugged
This is a really in depth and seemingly unvarnished view (and a refreshing one
at that). One piece did stick out to me, that the author felt like they were
the only one there to make a bunch of money. I actually think it's more likely
they were far from the only one, but maybe just wasn't cynical enough to
believe that lots of the other people also had that goal but were trying to
talk the right talk about vision and changing the world rather than what they
really cared about (of course, people are complicated and they can care about
multiple things, but many of the startup founders I know want to change the
world, but there's always the undercurrent of wanting to make a boatload of
money doing it)

